# Labor Epi converting to gen anes for C S



## Mary Krohn (Aug 28, 2010)

How would I code for a labor epidural converting to general anesthesia for a c section due to inadequate relief from the epidural?


----------



## jdrueppel (Aug 29, 2010)

Mary,

Assuming your usual practice is to bill 01967 for a labor epidural (because obstetrical anesthesia service coding can vary depending on extent of service, hospital contracts, and insurance contract specifications) then this scenario is no different than labor epidural to c-section epidural.  ASA codes 01967 + add-on 01968 are appropriate also for labor epidural to general anes for c-section.

Julie D , CPC


----------



## coridonton (Aug 30, 2010)

*Epidural Placement*

In this case would you also bill the epidural placement from the original planned vaginal delivery?


----------



## preserene (Aug 30, 2010)

Epidural placement or replacement is already bundled in 01967  and as Julie said, you would  use 01968 in conjunction with 01967. 
Thank you


----------

